# Cloud Atlas trailer



## Veho (Jul 26, 2012)

Based on the acclaimed novel "Cloud Atlas" by David Mitchell, directed by the Wachowski siblings, scheduled for release in October, 2012. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DhJsPW862k[/youtube] 


Looks nice. 


EDIT: 

Dailymotion: 

 

(Thanks, Costello!)


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Veho said:


> Based on the acclaimed novel "Cloud Atlas" by David Mitchell, directed by the Wachowski siblings, scheduled for release in October, 2012.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Q48Aq488GwA[/media]
> 
> ...


Now... What if I told you that EMI has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> What if i told you that EMI has blocked it in *your* country on copyright grounds.


I would reply that they obviously haven't blocked it in _my_ country since I just watched it. 

Here's the Dailymotion link. Should work.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Veho said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > What if i told you that EMI has blocked it in *your* country on copyright grounds.
> ...


This is Epic thanks for the link I can't wait till it comes out


----------



## Opium (Jul 26, 2012)

The movie looks awesome! It makes me really want to read the book. Has anyone already read it? Any good?


----------



## Costello (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Centrix (Jul 26, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the acclaimed novel "Cloud Atlas" by David Mitchell, directed by the Wachowski siblings, scheduled for release in October, 2012.
> ...



and what if I told you EMI can go fuck them selves and need to grow up


----------



## Cyan (Jul 26, 2012)

Dailymotion removed it 

but I could watch it on Youtube.
I didn't have sound (watching from work), I'm curious about what happened. I'll watch it again later.

Edit:
A lot better with sound.
Now I want to watch it (or read it).


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2012)

Found a (currently) working version on Dailymotion, edited first post. 


Why are they removing the videos? It's publicity, you'd think they'd want people to see them   


EDIT: updated the YouTube link too, that one was gone as well. Why


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

Hugo Weaving and Keith David? I'm liking the sound of that.

This movie looks like it could be either really great, or just fall flat on its face. The Wachowskis have disappointed before, so I can't say I'm all that hopeful.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 27, 2012)

After reading the summary for this movie on imdb it made me think of the movie The Fountain (2006).  After watching the trailer though it's WTF!
I may try the book as movies from books mostly suck imo like Davinci Code and Dragon Tattoo etc.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 27, 2012)

This movie looks amazing. I really hope that this is going to be the Intellectual Epic I think it's going to be. I might have to read the book to tide me over until then.


----------



## Seven (Aug 12, 2012)

I've read the book. The movie's probably a good step in for people who are interested in the overall plot of the book but the movie script probably did without a good portion of the language incorporated into the novel, which is a shame. But, like any film adaptation, it's exciting to see the directors' visions of how the plots and characters pan out.

Basic info about the movie/book: six interlocking short stories taking place in different chronological time periods separated by ~50+ years feature characters that are just barely connected to each other affect each others' lives somehow, because it's implied that they're reincarnations of the same soul. The story is basically an exploration of a soul's possible outcomes as they are manifested in people, with each main character vastly different from the last. The book uses different mediums for each character's story--epistolary, interrogation, journal, novel, just to name a few. I'd surmise that the movie will try to emulate that to the best of its ability. Hope that cleared some confusion up from the trailer.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2012)

I was confused by the trailer. Seven's post really cleared it up though. Looks interesting. I may read the book, or see the movie. Maybe both.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2012)

I've read a comment on Amazon.fr about the French translation of the book.
The user says that it's badly translated, some chapter are only resumes, and some other chapters are completely missing.

I wanted to buy the book, but I'll wait. I'm sure after the movie there will be a new book edition.


Or, maybe I should try reading books in english.


----------

